
Ask HN: What features would you want in a low bandwidth, text based web browser? - deepstream
Asking for a friend.
======
LinuxBender
I would want the features of links2 or eLinks [1] and the ability to whitelist
or blacklist javascript per domain in a text file (.rc file). I would also
want it to support reading proxy .pac files.

Most important, I would want a large community of active developers supporting
it.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELinks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELinks)

